# CPT code for LUNA



## tpkeith (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone know the correct CPT code for a LUNA (laparoscopic uterosacral nerve ablation)?  We've done these on rare occasions but I cannot find a code.  Thanks so much!


----------



## bigredcag (Oct 1, 2008)

i havent coded this procedure in about a year(thank goodness), but i couldnt find any other info on it. i had to use the unlisted procedure code 58578 and of course send op report and supporting documentation.but i do see where someone said to use 49329.


----------

